
Building Momentum in Your Business | Ketchup Week - ctingom
http://www.ketchupweek.com/2008/business-momentum
======
ctingom
I wanted to also add that Ketchup Week is a really great time of year to kick
start your app.

Got a Twitter url this year as well <https://twitter.com/ketchupweek>

